# Moto mod ideas



## gottagojoe (Feb 3, 2010)

I have a Briggs &Stratton 18HP Horizontal twin, (model- 422437)(type- 1278-01) Im planning on running it in a local mower drag. I took out the govonor (was that a bad idea, should I put it back in?) Whats the best approach to make this motor strong, fast but will last? Another ? I can NOT get the flywheel off I broke a puller once and I dont want to do that again!!!


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

Sorry! Can't suggest you anything. 


Chevrolet Super Charger


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

Bad idea to completly remove the govenor as that will allow the engine to race and overspeed till it explodes thus making the engine garbage and being dangerous with flying shrapnel. Install the govenor again do a static adjust of it back into spec then there should be a way to tighten the spring that pulls on it when you throttle up by either bending a tab or using a slightly shorter spring. This will allow you to raise RPM's but not go crazy with it. The most RPM's you want to turn this engine is 4600-5000 RPM's and that is PUSHING It as factory recommended is 3600RPMs (keep in mind these flywheels are cast iron and WILL fly apart also at high RPM's.) Also to get a little more torqe and power out of it go with true dual exhaust with only enough back pressure so it will warm up eaiser and not fry your valves. To get a little more power take the heads off take them to a machine shop and have them shave just a tiny bit off. This will raise your compression radio But you will need to run a higher octane fuel 92-93 Octane would be good as it has a higher flash point and wont pre detonate. Hope this gets you started.


----------

